# Norco A-Line tausch



## Can07 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

würde sehr gerne mein Norco A-Line 2006 Größe M in absolutem Top-Zustand  gegen ein Canyon Torque FRX ab 2008 Größe M tauschen.


Hier mal meine Nocro Daten:
Norco A-Line 2006
Marzocchi Bomber 888 VF2 8"
Fox DHX-3
Hayes HFX-9 mit neuen Belägen
SRAM/Shimano mix

zum Anschauen klickt einfach auf:
http://www.norco.com/archives/2006/b...line&col=grey#

Das A-Line wurde kaum gefahren, hat also keinerlei Dellen oder Kratzer.  Alle steinschlagberührten Rahmenteile wurden mit Folie oder  Neoprenschützern versehen. Technisch wie neu! Keine Stürze.
(Beim meiner letzten Willing Tour wurde ich gefragt ob es neu wäre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 


Das Tauschbike sollte natürlich auch in gutem Zustand sein. Also keine  Rahmenschäden oder versteckte Lagerschäden etc. Ausgenudelte Bikes  zählen auch nicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wer tauscht bekommt ein  Sahnestück unter den DH Bikes!


----------



## Can07 (19. Februar 2011)

So, Bike ist jetzt im Bikemarkt. Schaut rein. Ist ein super Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

